

Full Text Search in Your Database: Algolia vs. Elasticsearch - PhilipA
https://blog.algolia.com/full-text-search-in-your-database-algolia-versus-elasticsearch/

======
taf2
It would be nice to see the benchmarks against elasticsearch 1.x

